# 087 number in 086 mobile ?



## Silvera (6 Jun 2005)

I'm thinking of buying an 02 Nokia 6610i (DID offer €99) and am wondering can I use my 087 number in an 02 phone ?

- I recall reading that all mobile ph companies must allow you to use your current number in their phones, or does this only apply to bill-pay phones as opposed to 'ready to go' mobiles ?

- Or will I have to wait for an extended period (6 months?) after which 02 will unlock my phone ?

(N.B. I looked up the free 'Nokia Unlock' sites and the 6610i is not listed  )

Cheers,
Silvera.


----------



## Crunchie (6 Jun 2005)

Silvera said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying an 02 Nokia 6610i (DID offer €99) and am wondering can I use my 087 number in an 02 phone ?



You can "port" your number from Vodafone to O2. This means that you will no longer be a Voda customer but will instead be an O2 customer with a 087 number. O2 shops can do this for you, I'm not sure about DID. Why not ring O2 Customer Care on 1850 601747 for their advice.

If you want to stay with Voda you'll have to unlock the phone, won't benefit from the €70 call credit and will have to get the MMS/GPRS settings for the 6610i. You can get the settings from Voda or from the Nokia Support Site  

I'm fairly sure you could get the phone unlocked cheaply enough in most markets or one of the many shops around town. There's also sites like mobilefun [broken link removed] that will send you the codes for about £5 sterling if you can't get a freebie.

Hope this helps


----------



## Silvera (6 Jun 2005)

Thanks Crunchie !.....you're a 'font' of information 

I would'nt mind going back to 02 as I found them to be better than Vodafone e.g. no time limit on credit.

Cheers,
Silvera.


----------



## Silvera (8 Jun 2005)

I inquired about 'porting' (transferring) my 087 numbet onto a new 086 phone, and it's not a problem.

Just need to fill in a form and it's done in a few hours.
And I still qualify for the €70 free call credit on my new Nokia 6610i - when the shop has them in stock again that is ! 

Cheers,
Silvera.


----------



## Crunchie (8 Jun 2005)

Silvera said:
			
		

> when the shop has them in stock again


If it's of any use they still seem to have them in stock in the O2 shop for €89. [broken link removed]

I've used them without any problem. Delivery within a couple of days by SDS courier.


----------

